# sd card contents now in data/media NOT data/media/0



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

EDIT: ISSUE SOLVED: I was able to move the files from data/media to storage/emulated/0 using Solid Explorer 

all of my sd card contents from 4.1 are now in data/media and didn't get moved to data/media/0. i've tried moving them manually from data/media to data/media/0 with solid explorer and root browser and both failed to move them.

got any ideas? i thought about reverting back to 4.1 in twrp but i can't even access my old 4.1 nandroid backup because it's in data/media/twrp/backups but twrp looks in data/media/*0*/twrp/backups

Thanks guys!

btw i'm running the latest TWRP


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

That's odd, you were flashing a 4.2 ROM correct? Perhaps you have a corrupt file, and that is why the rom flash did not move the files, and also why your file explorers can not.

My only suggestions is to try using ADB commands to move the files.

I don't use TWRP, so I can't really help with that, sorry.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

Schoat333 said:


> That's odd, you were flashing a 4.2 ROM correct? Perhaps you have a corrupt file, and that is why the rom flash did not move the files, and also why your file explorers can not.
> 
> My only suggestions is to try using ADB commands to move the files.
> 
> I don't use TWRP, so I can't really help with that, sorry.


No prob. Thanks for the response dude. I was able to find a way around it  i edited the original post


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Glad it worked

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ipskang (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey, I am in the same boat. I cannot see the media folder . I used EF file explorer or Astro File manager, not showing media folder under data

Can you please explain how you moved your data from /data/media to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]storage/emulated/0?[/background]


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

xbdarkman said:


> EDIT: ISSUE SOLVED: I was able to move the files from data/media to storage/emulated/0
> 
> all of my sd card contents from 4.1 are now in data/media and didn't get moved to data/media/0. i've tried moving them manually from data/media to data/media/0 with solid explorer and root browser and both failed to move them.
> 
> ...


You moved em to storage/emulated/0?? Are you able to see your files in recovery? Almost sure recovery uses /data/media as it's mount point... Least so I thought


----------



## ipskang (Jan 5, 2013)

Got the answer from danger-rat on XDA : You need to give root access to view the contents of the /data folder... (look in the ES settings)


----------



## martytoo (Jan 8, 2012)

As I have posted on another thread, some of the programs don't see the whole SD card memory issue. For example, Titanium Backup calculates that there is only 2GB free of my memory. But "Storage Analyzer" can only see about 2GB of files in use and thinks that most of the memory is free. I should contact the author of the program Storage Analyzer.


----------



## martytoo (Jan 8, 2012)

xbdarkman said:


> EDIT: ISSUE SOLVED: I was able to move the files from data/media to storage/emulated/0
> 
> all of my sd card contents from 4.1 are now in data/media and didn't get moved to data/media/0. i've tried moving them manually from data/media to data/media/0 with solid explorer and root browser and both failed to move them.
> 
> ...


How did you move your files?


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

martytoo said:


> How did you move your files?


I used solid file explorer.


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> You moved em to storage/emulated/0?? Are you able to see your files in recovery? Almost sure recovery uses /data/media as it's mount point... Least so I thought


I'm pretty sure if you're running the latest TWRP, if you have a /data/media/0 folder, then TWRP mounts there. If you do NOT have /data/media/0, TWRP assumes you're on < Android 4.2 and mounts /data/media


----------



## xbdarkman (Feb 19, 2012)

ipskang said:


> Hey, I am in the same boat. I cannot see the media folder . I used EF file explorer or Astro File manager, not showing media folder under data
> 
> Can you please explain how you moved your data from /data/media to [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]storage/emulated/0?[/background]


I used Solid explorer and navigated to the system root. I then went to those directories and copied and pasted.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never ran into any of these problems because I always read when a new Rom comes out or android version is released and how everyone else is getting along with it, but today I ran across a strange issue. I'm running the latest TWRP (2.3.3.0, I believe) and was running Jb 4.2 ROM's for awhile. I decided to go back to MIUI which was JB4.1. I flashed lean kernel for 4.2 no problem, just a little laggy. Flashed Tiny kernel for 4.2, lost visibility to my sdcard entirely. It was in the /data/media folder but no "0" preceding file. I thought I lost everything, but flashed the MiUI stock kernel again and everything was back in place.. Strange uh.?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> I've never ran into any of these problems because I always read when a new Rom comes out or android version is released and how everyone else is getting along with it, but today I ran across a strange issue. I'm running the latest TWRP (2.3.3.0, I believe) and was running Jb 4.2 ROM's for awhile. I decided to go back to MIUI which was JB4.1. I flashed lean kernel for 4.2 no problem, just a little laggy. Flashed Tiny kernel for 4.2, lost visibility to my sdcard entirely. It was in the /data/media folder but no "0" preceding file. I thought I lost everything, but flashed the MiUI stock kernel again and everything was back in place.. Strange uh.?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


not sure what you were trying but you were using a boot.IMG kernel meant for 4.2 then my kernel with lean kernels ram disk which affected nothing then miuis kernel which is probably running a 4.1 ramdisk. Mt kernel is not designed for anything but the ROMs ramdisk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> I've never ran into any of these problems because I always read when a new Rom comes out or android version is released and how everyone else is getting along with it, but today I ran across a strange issue. I'm running the latest TWRP (2.3.3.0, I believe) and was running Jb 4.2 ROM's for awhile. I decided to go back to MIUI which was JB4.1. I flashed lean kernel for 4.2 no problem, just a little laggy. Flashed Tiny kernel for 4.2, lost visibility to my sdcard entirely. It was in the /data/media folder but no "0" preceding file. I thought I lost everything, but flashed the MiUI stock kernel again and everything was back in place.. Strange uh.?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Part of your issue could have been going from a 4.2 to 4.1 rom or using a 4.2 kernel on a 4.1 rom.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------

